# propolis to treat endometriosis



## semma (May 5, 2006)

I have been taking propolis capsules as I read it helps people with endo, is this right and does it affect ivf treatment?
Emma


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Emma,

There was a small study done in 2003 in 40 women with mild endo that led the authors to conclude that Propolis might help with infertility caused by endometriosis.  However no further published research has been done. In my opinion there is no conclusive evidence that this would be beneficial to the endo population as a whole however it won't hurt.

I would discuss using it during IVF directly with your clinic. Propolis is a very complex substance that has wide ranging effects on body systems and I can't say whether it would be safe to take or not.

Sorry can't be of further help but in my honest opinion the evidence just isn't there to support the use of this product

Maz x


----------



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Hi Maz
Thanks for that, Don't think I'll take it anymore, didn't help in my last cycle. 
May I ask you another question.  I'm taking pregnacare plus, zinc, omega 3,Q10, vit E, C and folic acid.  I've heard that it may be a good idea to take a good quality vitamin and mineral, omega 3 and vit C from either zita west or marilyn grenvilles clinic and I was wondering what yr thoughts were on this before I spend more money.  Would you rec I do this to try and improve my egg quality for my next cycle in jan or shall I just continue taking what I already am?
Really appreciate yr advice
Emma


----------

